# Ovangkol w/ Solid Back ???



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! just curious as to whether anyone has an acoustic electric with this type of wood and as well an Asymmetrical "C" shape w/ ergonomic contour neck shape--what are your thoughts on this?? as compared to rosewood.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Years ago I had a slope shouldered dread Washburn with ovangkol back and sides. The sides were definitely laminate, but the back was the nicest looking, apparently solid, piece of wood (and the top was solid spruce). I wish I'd kept that guitar, but it didn't get a lot of use after I started concentrating on Canadian builders. At the time I was pleased with how it recorded, though it wasn't the loudest of guitars. 

Vintage Used Guitars, Toronto,Mandolins, Banjos, TWELFTH FRET ...and I would agree, sound wise.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been eyeing a new acoustic with Ovangkol sides and back recently.... It's a very good tonewood, and many luthiers consider its tonal qualities similar to that of Indian rosewood; thus, many people who are looking for a higher-quality guitar will give ovangkol a good look because of the difference in price between it and the inordinately expensive rare rosewoods.

Personally, I think it's a very very good tonewood for its price. Generally, it has strong bass and sustain with kind of a "sparkle" on the top end. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

I used ovangkol (also named amazaque or shedua) for many acoustics and classicals. Sounds great and looks cool.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You just have to love the pattern of the wood and the sounds it can make.
Ovangkol porn.








Ship


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

actually Nohtanhoj i'm trying to decide between the Tak 16CoV and the Glenn Frey EF360GF!!!


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Well.... From the research I did on those two guitars - which entailed twenty minutes on Google - I'd recommend the 16 COV, for a few reasons. Since they're made by the same company, the craftsmanship will be very very similar. Sound-wise, it all depends on what you're looking for from the instrument. Rosewood tends to have resonant and rich bass tones, but less expensive varieties often sacrifice top end range. On the other hand, Ovangkol has similarly complex bass tones but does not sacrifice as much high end as rosewood. It also lends itself to good projection, which is a plus if you're looking to play live. 

Ultimately, play both guitars back-to-back and compare them. Feel is the ultimate determiner.


----------

